
Deploying meteor.js apps to e-paper - luka-birsa
http://www.visionect-epaper.com/blog/e-paper-grocery-list/
======
jedahan
I work for the Metropolitan Museum of Art, and this would be perfect for
multilingual labels, and a few other things.

This is exactly what I needed - I've been experimenting with rooting Nooks and
making epub's for applications (which are just html/cc/js) but the browsers
are not that great and rooting has its own issues.

The 200% premium over a nook may seem a bit high but could probably be
attributed to a) much smaller manufacturing run, and b) not expecting to make
money off of content sales.

~~~
JanezStupar
Don't forget that with this platform you will spend way less time fiddling
with each piece of hardware.

------
mark_l_watson
That was interesting! I have spent a lot of time with Meteor.js and it is cool
to see it used on a different kind of device.

A little off topic, but: from my experience, Meteor.js hits a sweet spot for
web apps with shared state between multiple users. It is also reasonable for a
single user rich client. Because of issues like needing sticky sessions I
don't think it is good at all for simpler content sites.

~~~
Swizec
> It is also reasonable for a single user rich client. Because of issues like
> needing sticky sessions I don't think it is good at all for simpler content
> sites.

I don't think it is meant at all for simple content sites. The whole point is
live-refreshing between server and other clients and that whole trick where
you do something on device A and it automagically updates the view on device B
as well.

Content sites need none of that. But it brings a smile every time I see an
"app" site do that. Even though I know exactly how it works and I've done that
stuff by hand from scratch. I just can't get over the "Wow, this is magic"
feeling :)

------
brunolazzaro
I'm not gonna argue this is cool, but an iPad Mini is 249€ and you have larger
support of "apps" (web or native). Sure, it's not waterproof and you have to
have it connected most of the times, but you get a color screen and better
touch capabilities.

------
gales
Interesting article. Also, I'd not heard of the e-paper based V-tablet before;
seems like a good device to experiment with, so will probably order one the
future.

Region redraw is included in the forthcoming Meteor UI [1], which uses the new
spacebars engine, so that might negate the requirement to use the Visionect
plugin.

1:
[http://www.meteorpedia.com/read/Meteor_UI](http://www.meteorpedia.com/read/Meteor_UI)

------
Rok_Zalar
For anyone interested, online documentation is available at: docs.visionect.si

------
Void_
240€ seriously?

~~~
JanezStupar
1\. You sould know that Nooks and Kindles can afford for the hardware to be
loss leaders.

2\. Try getting your webapp on Kindle (there's a real application stack behind
V Device).

3\. Try sticking kindle into a bath tub and tell me how it goes.

4\. Try dropping kindle from your hands a couple of times and tell me how it
went.

